

Mercurial 1.9 released - sparkiegeek
http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/WhatsNew/#Mercurial_1.9_.282011-07-01.29

======
ChuckMcM
I appreciate better support of bugzilla. I'm still on the lookout for an
automated code review package. I want what Google uses but that code hasn't
escaped the 'plex yet as far as I can tell (also it was pretty heavily in bed
with perforce which is another pain point I don't need).

Source code repo, bug/defect tracking, code-review / auditing, and real time
testing. Makes life so much more productive than the 'old' days.

~~~
osivertsson
Review Board [1] is a pretty good code review tool, but my experience is only
with Subversion integration.

I'm not quite sure what kind of integration with Mercurial you are looking
for, but the Mercurial wiki contains one such extension [2].

[1] <http://www.reviewboard.org/> [2]
<http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/ReviewboardExtension>

------
andrevoget
It's impressive that they always manage to release on the 1st of a month.

~~~
arkitaip
The great thing about this is that it makes shipping less dramatical. If your
code misses this month's release, just wait another 30 days. Also, when you're
doing these incremental releases, you don't risk shipping major releases that
might be buggy or not appeal your customers.

~~~
tonfa
For most code (at least the interesting one), it's not 30 days, but 4 months.
The monthly release is only for the stable branch.

See <http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/TimeBasedReleasePlan>

Personally i find it great (and we try to do the coding sprint one/two months
before the next release, so the big features have some time to be stabilized).

~~~
Silhouette
In case any Mercurial people are reading this: It might be helpful to
advertise that release schedule information more prominently on the home
and/or download pages of your site.

I've been using Hg for a while on various machines, but I hadn't noticed
anything so regular. I just set up a whole load of machines for some
colleagues yesterday with the then-latest version, wondering why downloading
the installers seemed so slow. I assume with hindsight that I missed the
update by a few hours at most, and maybe the connection was weighed down with
release-related tasks.

(Oh, and thanks to the dev team for the hard work, BTW!)

~~~
tonfa
Hi, I'm a Hg dev. I'll talk to the people doing the website see what they
think about that.

------
ataranto
I'd like to hack on the mercurial codebase. Is there a git repo somewhere that
I can clone?

